# Jay's Lawncare & Landscaping pics...



## Jayslawncare (Oct 7, 2008)

They arent great I still gotta mess with the camera a lil bit


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Looks good, ever think about timbrens for the fron?


----------



## Jayslawncare (Oct 7, 2008)

KL&M Snow Div.;699756 said:


> Looks good, ever think about timbrens for the fron?


Yea Ive thought about them I just havent had enough thought to actually go out and get them HAHA. Do you have them and if so how well do they work?


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

Nice Pictures


----------



## evertonyardcare (Apr 4, 2007)

very nice flicks


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

BTW That truck is screaming WASH ME! lol


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Jayslawncare;699883 said:


> Yea Ive thought about them I just havent had enough thought to actually go out and get them HAHA. Do you have them and if so how well do they work?


nah I don't have them but have heard good things about them. I would get them though if I plowed with my truck, but its my baby. When I get my F-350 in a few years it will probably have them though.


----------



## Snowguy01 (Jul 23, 2007)

I have them and they work great i have a 8-10 blizzard on mine.


----------



## illiniplower (Aug 22, 2008)

great pics the old dodge probably would like to be cleaned up a little poor thing


----------



## fordpsd (Aug 23, 2008)

Nice pictures, truck looks good but bet it looks even better clean


----------



## naturalgreen (Dec 6, 2008)

nice pics
love my timbrens on front easy to install and the ones i took off are so squishy in my opinion


----------



## QKSnowRemoval (Aug 21, 2008)

Yeah i agree you gots to keep the salt off, but did u mount a back up light on there down by the hitch?


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Nice pics, time to get that truck washed and waxed!


----------



## JBMiller616 (Dec 12, 2007)

Bring a collapsible tripod with you for better night shots.....


----------

